# New to the forum



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey guys,
I just traded in my 2004 R32 for a 2005 A6.. and I'm wondering what some sites are that offer some products for it. I can't find anything for the 3.2 V6, is there not many aftermarket products available yet? Thanks alot.
Dave


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: New to the forum (skicross66)*

Hi Dave, and welcome to the Forum!
I handn't even thought about it, but you're right, there isn't a great deal of aftermarket products that have been posted about here recently.
From my reading, here's what I've learned here, at AudiWorld, and elsewhere on-line:
*iPod:* absolutely no connectivity beyond an FM transmitter. Dension is supposedly working on it, but they thought they'd be done nearly 6 months ago.
*Suspension:* Comments about the 18"/S-line package or sport packages is that the ride is TOO stiff, if you can believe it.
*Exhaust:* nada here either. Stock exhaust sounds nice to me though. Maybe I'm








*Wheels:* Evolution Sports (sponsor here) and others are offering a pretty healthy assortment.
*Engine Tuning/Chip:* haven't heard of anything either, though there maybe something for the 3.0 TDI in Europe. Given that the 3.1 runs at 12.5:1 compression, I'd wager there is little room for improvement.
*Brakes:* The sport upgrade uses a pretty beefy setup, but I'm no expert.
If I find anything, I'll edit this post.


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: New to the forum (GLI_Man)*

Same here, I'll keep things updated on this forum if I find anything. I'm just getting into the A6 world, and I'm picking up the car tomorrow morning at 11, so I'll post some pics and what not also. Is there another forum for Audi, or is this the main one?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: New to the forum (skicross66)*

AudiWorld's A6 (C6) Forum:
http://www.audiworld.com/forum/c6a6.html
That board is far more active, but I'm trying to do my part here. I like how they run and mod thing here, and I find ZeroForum formatting far easier to read that the bb software that AudiWorld uses. I read there, but post here.


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: New to the forum (GLI_Man)*

Yeah I totally agree, I hate that type of forum setup. I've always been a fan of VWVortex and this forum is exactly like that so I'm going to contribute all I can to this forum.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: New to the forum (skicross66)*

Good luck with the car pickup! Be sure to post lots of pics!








I can host if you like - just email 'em.


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: New to the forum (GLI_Man)*

Thanks alot, I'll have them up tomorrow during Thanksgiving... by the way Happy Thanksgiving everybody.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: New to the forum (skicross66)*

Where are the goods? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ebenke (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: New to the forum (GLI_Man)*

18" S-line wheels with the sport suspension is NOT too stiff, its just right. the ride is excellent, handling is decent too. I am thinking of going with 19" or 20" wheel/tires as well. Maybe the extra weight of the 4.2 helps.
Anybody know where I can find the front bumper turn signal lenses for the S-Line bumper? I am llokking for smoked or clear.


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: New to the forum (ebenke)*

I also wanted to smoke my corner lenses on my A6. I don't have the S-Line bumper.


----------

